# [Solved] X doesn't find Radeon HD 8400

## solamour

X is not able to find the graphic card.

```
# lspci | grep VGA

00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Kabini [Radeon HD 8400]

```

Xorg.0.log

http://pastebin.com/RpsSJfJD

kernel config

http://pastebin.com/rUs6f9cD

I emerged "linux-firmware" and added (or I think I added) the required firmware files to the kernel, but "startx" doesn't start the graphic mode.

If I remember correctly, when I booted with SystemRescueCD or Ubuntu 13.04, X didn't work either. As for Ubuntu, I ended up installing "AMD Catalyst 13.4 Proprietary Linux x86 Display Driver", which did work. I'd like to know the proprietary driver is the only way to make it work at this moment.

__

solLast edited by solamour on Wed Oct 09, 2013 3:38 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## chithanh

```
# CONFIG_DRM_RADEON is not set
```

You need to enable that.

```
CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE="KABINI_ce.bin KABINI_me.bin KABINI_mec.bin KABINI_pfp.bin KABINI_rlc.bin KABINI_sdma.bin BONAIRE_uvd.bin"

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE_DIR="/lib/firmware/radeon"
```

It is better to set CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE_DIR="/lib/firmware" and CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE="radeon/KABINI_ce.bin ..." but it will work either way.

----------

## solamour

 *chithanh wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # CONFIG_DRM_RADEON is not set
> ```
> ...

 

Indeed. I should have paid a little more attention. Thanks for your help.

__

sol

----------

